# What about cemetery stones?



## quicksilver (Sep 11, 2005)

I found a crude, square-shaped tombstone (I believe). It has 2 dates engraved: Oct. 1893 and Dec. 1896. There is a name (PAT). I can't make out a last name, if there is one. I found this at a construction site. I don't think there was a cemetery at this site. Maybe because this was a child, he/she was buried near an old house. It is about 1.5 inches thick and about a foot wide. Are these collectible? Let me know your thoughts on this one.  

 Matt


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 11, 2005)

After cleaning it up some, I see that PAT is a patent. There is an "F3" next to it. It looks like a part of a building from 1893. I don't know how they knew they were going to be in business for 3 years, or maybe 1896 means something else. 

 Matt


----------



## hope4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Could be 1883-1886 was how long it took to build the building.

 Just an idea.

 Hope


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 11, 2005)

That could be. Thank you.

 : )


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Sep 11, 2005)

Here is a piece of marble I dug from an old town dump a few years ago. It is 3/4" thick and 4 1/2 by 2 inches. I had tried to find out its purpose, still only guesses. Everything from a paperweight to a sample of embossing for tombstones. One person said that people who built fireplaces and mantles sometimes embedded a marker like this as a sort of advertising thing in case someone else was impressed with the workmanship and wanted one like it built. Just curious if anyone else has any possible ideas. I am guessing it was probably made in 1855, but other than that who knows.

 Cliff


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 11, 2005)

cliff, it could be either a foot stone or a marker for an infant.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Sep 11, 2005)

Possible I suppose but seems quite small for that purpose.

 Cliff


----------



## tncgal (Sep 11, 2005)

*Matt*, yours is probably a building/church cornerstone.  Yes, they are collectible.  I'd like to see a picture.

*Cliff*, yours is probably a street address marker for a building.  Normally they were imbedded in the building, but some were used on the front steps.  It's also true that it could be a masons advertisement for stonework.  I don't believe it's a cemetery marker or typestyle for a monument maker.  The carvers work could be seen in the local graveyards.  The only possibility that comes to mind, in regard to cemetery marker, would be a corner marker for the family plot.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi tncgal,

  Thanks for the info,might check with historical society in the town to see if they have any iny on the name and date. Thanks again.

 Cliff


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 12, 2005)

Thank you for the lively discussion. The date on mine is 1893 and 1896. It is kind of shaped like a top hat with straight edges. My cam isn't working yet on my new computer. I can't wait to get a pic on here. I do think now it is a building/church cornerstone. So, how collectible are these? What kind of values are we looking at? Any general rules to follow when determining values or conditions?


----------



## diginit (Sep 16, 2005)

I think it is a cornerstone also. Glad it's not a tombstone. Not just the fact that it is against the law in most states to keep one. It is an issue of integrity. They were put there for a reason. If anyone steals mine, I will haunt the hell out of them.[X(]


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm glad it's not a tombstone, too. Also, if it was, I would not remove it from it's place. Moreover, the construction company would be to blame, because I found it in their soil piles.


----------



## Bottleman (Sep 20, 2005)

I have dug two actual grave stones at this one dump a few years back. I think the maker of them missed up on the initials or he dropped them and chipped the bottoms because they look unfinished to me. Most gravestones have dates on them and these donâ€™t so I would assume there was an error so he hauled them to the dump. In the area I found these in there were 1890s bottles so thatâ€™s probably the era of them.

 ~~Tom


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 25, 2005)

Foot stones normally didnt have dates. Most of the ones I have seen just had initials.


----------



## calibottles (Oct 23, 2005)

yes, I dont think Ive ever seen one of those markers with anything more than intials, which is what makes them impossible to place when they get mixed up at the cemetery.   I would contact local historical agencys or something, because people who do genealogy will be interested in them.


----------



## Bottleman (Oct 26, 2005)

I never thought of contacting the local historical society but it would be interesting to see if they could find out what graves they came from. The town is pretty small and I donâ€™t even know who to contact but I will try to figure out something. Maybe I will take a walk through the grave yard there and see if they replaced them sometime in the past with the same initials.


----------



## WhiteLighting (Nov 2, 2005)

OK - this is my own opinion - 

  Who would disturb a gravesite and throw the markers in the dump?...i thought it was illegal in any state for a construction Co or anyone to remove or displace anyting in a graveyard without "family/next of kin etc" or a historical background from your local his socitey,
  These are somthing that me personally would find the owners,or family or a plce to put them so the people they belonged to wont be forgotten,which is karma in your favor.
   what a strange friggn find...
 the brick is a corner stone/brick to whatever was there withthe date,its most likley soft brick so watch out...but thats a cool find,the stones though i would contact the local sheriff first and tell them where you found them,and tell about he dump and check your local laws to make sure you wont go to jail for disturbance of a burial ground...im not preachin,but watchin out for a fellow digger....
 also alot of markers like the ones with no dates or names are due to epidemic's when the dead outnumberd the living and noone knew who the body belonged to,or they could be of people of forgien nationality at that time "early to mid 1800's" like the chinese who did not get the same treatment as whites,or could be slave markers...who knows...like Shaggy says- this crazy stone is givin me the creeps man!....lol......
  look into the matter more though....,hope they moved the bodys if they moved the stones...


----------

